# Well it ain much but my firs melt 8>))



## bvd1940 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope the pictures workhew:
The furnace held up good but my propane tank froze up so will have to use hot water in a tub next time:angry:
Just used tin cans for molds 4 inch & 6 inch.
Buy the way if you get a chance to pick up some power line supports in the scrap heap I rate it a+ for casting:biggrin:
I made my crucible out of a bottom of old oxy. tank  rescued from scrap yard and it works great.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice setup, have fun and be careful.


----------



## Inflight (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice job!    

Do you use any de-gassing compounds?


----------



## bvd1940 (Dec 19, 2011)

Inflight said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Do you use any de-gassing compounds?



I tried borax one pour and salt on the other but did not see much change on either. 
Still on a learning curve but wanted to fire up my new furnace:biggrin: and it worked far better than I hoped. no degradation to the lining I could findhew:.
Well I got that out of my system so will put it away till I get more scrap AL.:thinking:
Got me 2 6inch, 2 4inch, and a 10inch for a fixture plate for mo rotary index table so its all good
3 crucible,s poured with no mishaps:lmao: The old hog got another acorn:biggrin:


----------



## 4R8 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's great news. I really do need to build myself one, it's been on the mind for a while now and the cast alloy pile is growing! 
Even if it were just to cast rounds as you've done, it would be sooooooo handy!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice work. It's pretty satisfying when you can do something like that with a tool you've made yourself.

I used a couple of junked fire extinguishers to make crucibles. They're probably thinner than your oxy tank, but still work well. The bumps on the bottom let them stand up in the foundry.

I picked up a few used muffin tins. They make great ingot molds - easy to dump the lumps out when solid. The size makes it easy to load the crucible later for a casting pour.

I've melted down aluminum wire, but it is pure, so doesn't make the best casting metal. I have a bin of pieces cut off the bottoms of some Italian cast-aluminum recessed light fixtures. They should be a lot better for making things.


----------

